# Track lighting - how to remove light bulb



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Some of those just pull straight out, there called bayonet base.
You can not replace it with your bare hands, the oil on your skin will case a hot spot and it will burn out.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/halogen-light-bulbs/


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Some of those just pull straight out, there called bayonet base.
> You can not replace it with your bare hands, the oil on your skin will case a hot spot and it will burn out.


Thanks so much! It was a ***** to do that because it was quite recessed. I think with a special tool it would have been easy. I used a butter knife and used it like a lever, going around all sides until finally it came out. You're right it's not GU10 base like I had assumed. It's a 12V 20W from IKEA with an MR16 base, something I've never used before.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Lowes and HD both stock those bulbs.
Stop by the automotive store and pick up a tool that's made to remove spark plug boots. It's dipped in vinyl so it should not break the bulb and is the perfect shape to do it.
It will look like a funky pair of plyers.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

As mentioned, if you have to touch the actual halogen bulb? Get some denatured alcohol to wipe the bulb (isopropyl (sp?) has lanolin in it so do not use that) free of fingerprints and you will extend the life dramatically. It looks like you have the type with a glass cover though.

By the way, MR16 are available in LED arrays now if you are interested. Still not bright enough for my gallery client needs but might be alright for home use. LEDs are still a bit hard to justify cost wise though.


----------

